# Gulf Power Transformers Tournament



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished this event. It is June 21 in Pensacola. Its for a good cause and that always gets my attention. I have a trip that day and trying to talk my people into it. Just wondering who is fishing it. It looks fun and I love where some of the money is going. Who's in?


----------

